# The Rank Hall



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the official Bell Tree SSBB Rank Hall! Below you will find the current standings, FAQs, rules, and more. Remember to read everything in the thread (especially the FAQs) before posting.


*FAQs:*

_What is this?_
The Rank Hall is a series of rankings to determine who is the best smasher here at TBT. Games will be played, tournaments will arise, and everyone will see how they stack up against everyone else here at TBT.


_How do I join?_
To join the RH, post here with this information:

Brawl Friend Code:
Main:
Secondary:

Your information will then be added to the RH.




			
				"Example" said:
			
		

> Brawl Friend Code: 6485-9127-3357-0134
> Main: Fox
> Secondary: Kirby




_Where do I go from there?_
After joining, you can use the Online Match thread to find another RH registered opponent. Here are the standards for an RH ranked match:

Stage: Final Destination OR Battlefield
Items Off
Stock match (3 stocks)
Must be 1 vs. 1

Those standards MUST be exact for the match to be ranked. Once the match is over, report back to the RH with a match analysis and final outcome. Your loss/win will be added to the ranking list and it will adjust accordingly.




			
				"Example" said:
			
		

> Fabio: Oh, just had a close match with Bulerias. I won with 1 stock left.
> Bulerias: Yeah, good game. You earned the victory.




_Can I join if I don't have WiFi?_
Sorry.


_Which characters are allowed?_
All characters are allowed in an RH ranked match.


_How do I know if a match is RH ranked?_
1: If it meets the RH match standards.
2: If both players are registered in the RH.
3: Both players are aware the match is ranked and agreed upon it.

All of these conditions MUST be met for the match to be ranked.


_How can I see my rank?_
In the rankings post below.




			
				"Example" said:
			
		

> 1: Fabio (23-7) +




_What are the +'s and -'s for?_
The + and - determine whether you are going down in the ranks or rising up.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

*Current Rankings:*

Top 10
1: Super_Naruto (3-2) +
2: ZELDAFREAK104 (2-3) -
3:
4:
5:
6:
7: 
8:
9:
10:


Bottom 20
11:
12:
13:
14:
15:
16:
17:
18:
19:
20:


*Registered RH Smashers:*

JJH0369
Brawl Friend Code: 3909-7238-3362
Main: Ike
Secondary: Toon Link

dragonflamez
Brawl Friend Code: 2363-5303-4128
Main: Pikachu
Secondary: ZSS/Wolf

ZELDAFREAK104
Brawl Friend Code: 5370-0083-2678
Main: Toon Link
Secondary: Samus

TwilightKing
Brawl Friend Code: 1676-3353-1078
Main: Toon Link
Secondary: Olimar/Falco/Ness

Super_Naruto
Brawl friend code: 1032-0901-9176
Main: Pit
Secondaries: Ike, Sonic, and Ice Climbers

Snoopdogga
Brawl Friend Code: 2964-8291-7803
Main: Lucario
Secondaries: Ganondorf and Lucas

Kyle
Brawl Friend Code: 3866-7854-2644
Main: Luigi
Secondary: Zelda

Zero_13
Brawl Friend Code: 1332-7364-0351
Main: Kirby
Secondary: Jigglypuff, Fox, Falco, Marth..

TheGremp
Brawl Friend Code: 3394-3226-3347
Main: Link
Secondary:Ganondorf


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

*Signatures, add-ons, badges, and more*
Someone make more.

Top 10 Badge


----------



## JJH (Mar 30, 2008)

I know the only time I'll ever be in the top ten is when there's less than ten people here, so I guess I'll join now.      

Brawl Friend Code: 3909-7238-3362
Main: Ike
Secondary: Toon Link


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 2363-5303-4128
Main: Pikachu
Secondary: ZSS/Wolf


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 5370-0083-2678
Main: Toon Link
Secondary: Samus


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 1676-3353-1078
Main: Toon Link
Secondary: Olimar/Falco/Ness


One suggestion Fabio. This all seems great, but why can't we have more stages than Final Destination? I mean, if we were actually in a tournament, there would be tournament legal stages that you could choose from such as Battlefield, Lylat Cruise and Smashville to name a few. Just a suggestion    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> _Can I join if I don't have WiFi?_
> Sorry.


 That's discrimination.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl friend code: 1032-0901-9176
Main: Pit
Secondaries: Ike, Sonic, and Ice Climbers


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 2964-8291-7803
Main: Lucario
Secondaries: Ganondorf and Lucas


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> One suggestion Fabio. This all seems great, but why can't we have more stages than Final Destination? I mean, if we were actually in a tournament, there would be tournament legal stages that you could choose from such as Battlefield, Lylat Cruise and Smashville to name a few. Just a suggestion   
^_^


Good point.

I only chose Final Destination because
A ) I wasn't completely sure of tournament legal stages
B ) To simplify everything

So I'll add Battlefield on there- they seem to be the two most obvious candidates for a battle. I just like FD because there's no where to run, no platforms to jump to- just a flat plain of skill. Plus, most, if not all, MLG players prefer FD.


Oh, and Koehler- I'm in that group.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 3866-7854-2644
Main: Luigi
Secondary: Zelda


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> > One suggestion Fabio. This all seems great, but why can't we have more stages than Final Destination? I mean, if we were actually in a tournament, there would be tournament legal stages that you could choose from such as Battlefield, Lylat Cruise and Smashville to name a few. Just a suggestion


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm expecting most to choose FD, but I'll keep Battlefield for the oddball who prefers it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

We might have a rematch for the second one, because ZF beat me but it was on the Pirate Ship stage, so we'll redo that one on Final Destination.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright, just post here with the final score(s).


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Alright, just post here with the final score(s).


 Do you mean how many stocks were left and %s?


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 1332-7364-0351
Main: Kirby
Secondary: Jigglypuff, Fox, Falco, Marth..



Maybe we should make this Rank Hall tournament result's based, not only versus everybody else based. But thats just me..

About other stages, I have some suggestions, since we made a list here in PR for tournaments. I'll post it here later.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Alright, just post here with the final score(s).


 Well, I beat ZF in one match.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only if you want- all I really need is number of matches played, who won what.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I beat Zeldafreak one time, and that was all we did.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Zeldafreak and I played again, and we each won 2 more, so my total record is 3-2 and his is 2-3.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zeldafreak and I played again, and we each won 2 more, so my total record is 3-2 and his is 2-3.


this is true.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude how did you beat me on that one time I was Ice Climbers.  It wouldn't let me use B-Up when I was right next to my partner, and I fell and you were about to die and I was no where close to dieing.



***Also, I won the last match so I should have a plus and he would have a minus.


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2008)

http://sixpop.com/images/file/43611201.png

banner.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean that one time that I missed with my Down air and the shockwave pushed you off the edge? I dunno, I think you might have been in the middle of a move when I pushed you off.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah that was messed up, I had around 10% last life, you had like 90% last life.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

Updated. And I love you Flygon. You should make badges.


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2008)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Updated. And I love you Flygon. You should make badges.


 I could give it a shot. Send me a PM with what you want, like ideas and stuff.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this going by most wins? Or percentages?  I think you should make 2 seperate rankings (maybe make the font smaller, or 2 different posts if you made a second post).  Also, for percentages it could be like you have to play at least 25 games (just an example), and as time progresses it can be increased.

Oh yeah, you can move the sig add-ons to the first post, and maybe make the 3rd post for percentages if you like the idea.  Most wins can be misleading because they could have the most losses as well.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

I suggest this list of stages:

Battlefield
Final Destination
Yoshi's Island
Lylat Cruise
Castle Siege
Smashville
Pok


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I suggest this list of stages:
> 
> Battlefield
> Final Destination
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 30, 2008)

I just beat SN 16 times, without talking damage.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 30, 2008)

There aren't 20 people with Brawl on TBT... and there is an FC thread, but WTH.

I believe Sakurai left out online leaderboards for a reason, and this is a bit to much hassle, so I'll just play for fun.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] There aren't 20 people with Brawl on TBT... and there is an FC thread, but WTH.

I believe Sakurai left out online leaderboards for a reason, *and this is a bit to much hassle*, so I'll just play for fun. [/quote]
 Yeah, if it doesn't catch on, it's out.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 30, 2008)

> Well, Lylat cruise it's just kind of...distracting I guess maybe too many raised platforms


Its the same as Battlefield, with a different background.. :S




> Castle Siege has the breaking platforms and switching environments (definite no)


 Do the environments give any character any advantage? No...




> Pokemon Stadium switches scenary so it gets in the way


 They don't get in your way...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 30, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 30, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Mar 30, 2008)

Meh, I came up with some badge ideas, if anybody thinks any of these are good. Doubt anybody will though.

PhAiLuRe= Goes to the person with the lowest placing.

Suicide Maniac= The person who jumps off the edge and dies the most. (Not counting any other self-destructs. Just jumping off the edge.)

Suicide Bomber= Person who uses moves that kills both themselves and the opponent. Also people who use Kirby's inhale move and then jump off the edge with the opponent still in their mouth. And can DK still carry people?

Most Improved= Each week, the person whose gone up the most in that week gets this badge.

Pitcher= Person who has the most KO's from throwing the opponent.

Chuck Norris Badge= Goes to whoever is in first place on the ranking.

Obviously, for most of these we'd need to see replays of the matches. Just seeing what ones might be a good idea.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually like all the ideas. : p


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl Friend Code: 3394-3226-3347
Main: Link
Secondary:Ganondorf

My secondary might change every once in a while, but I think I'm sticking with Link.

Nice idea btw, sounds fun.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 30, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> I suggest this list of stages:
> 
> Battlefield
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with the list of stages. Pretty much everything Gremp said.


----------



## Micah (Mar 31, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Suicide Bomber= Person who uses moves that kills both themselves and the opponent. Also people who use Kirby's inhale move and then jump off the edge with the opponent still in their mouth. And can DK still carry people?


 That would be me.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 31, 2008)

oopseh...  Didn't notice you could have multiple secondaries >_<  Could I change mine to...

Lucario, Ganondorf, Wolf

thx.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 4, 2008)

Just didn't catch on.


----------

